# Dandelion greens?



## doletorts (Aug 9, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a tortoise, maybe greek or russian, and I'm wondering about there diet. Ive been to sites like the tortoise table, and they say you can feed your tortoise dandelion greens, ive seen that on here too, as well as other weeds. When they say dandelion greens what do they mean, do they mean the large dandelion plants that have the leaves, or is it just your regular dandelions that grow everywhere and only have one flower. Could you please include a picture too so theres no confusion. Also what part of the dandelion can be fed. 

Also, what other weeds and plants could i feed him/her. I live in northern Illinois. 
Another concern i have is that (being that i live in northern Illinois in dekalb county) i live in a small "farm" town so my neighborhood is right across the road from a farm. My house and yard just so happen to be lined up with the cornfield, so when they spray the field, the crop-duster always flies and turns around over mine and my neighbor's houses. Id like to believe that the plane doesn't spray our yard but I'm honestly just not sure. I don't want to feed my tortoise weeds that have been sprayed right? And would it be okay to pick the weeds before they spray every year or would the pesticides still be there after a year? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## pfara (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html

The link above can also apply to testudo species. It's a list of tortoise friendly food.

Some grocery stores sell dandelion greens. Usually they're in bundles of large leaves. They're the same as the weeds you see growing around the place like you mentioned. All parts of the plant are safe to feed *as part of a healthy, varied diet*.

I don't know whether you could use those weeds before they're dusted, but I don't think I'd take the chance.


----------



## doletorts (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok thank you. And my mom has a garden in front that she doesnt really take care of that doesnt get sprayed based on where its at because she placed it far enough away, that has weeds in it too. And they'll eat just regular grass too right, as part of a varied diet


Also, would you suggest that i have an outdoor enclosure too for like a greek tortoise


----------



## pfara (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know how well they'll take to grass. And a large, secure, outdoor enclosure is always a good thing. Nothing beats good ol' natural sun, fresh air, and plenty of room to roam around and graze/browse all day.


----------

